# Wifes HAF Mod..Better HAF?



## GuavaSauce (May 27, 2013)

Hey all. im back to work on a new case here, but im using a prefab vise building a new one. when I finished station6 I had the extra case sitting around, and decided to work out a mod for my wife. ive pretty much got everything I need on hand for this, so ill just post pictures as I go.





here what ive done. I gutted the whole thing and tossed the bay mounts, as a 360mm rad wont fit too well with it in place. I also cut out the mesh on top and put in a solid plate to mount that radiator. I have room for one bay device at the top, and one more where the from panel connections hook in, so im not worried. besides, I haven't needed a cd/dvd drive in ages, and if I do, I have the required items to usb it. also, as you see, I cut the mobo tray a little bit smaller than the mobo Im going to use, and to keep it hidden. 









little bit bigger side window. had to get rid of that mesh crap.



 

and these. suppose ill tell you what they are in my next post.......so if anyone whats to guess?





till next post.


----------



## t_ski (May 27, 2013)

Going to make it into an ottoman, too? lolz


----------



## Mindweaver (May 27, 2013)

t_ski said:


> *Going to make it into an ottoman, too? lolz*



Thanks! Now I've spit Mountain Dew all over my desk and keyboard.. 

@OP - You did a good job of cleaning that case.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 28, 2013)

t_ski said:


> Going to make it into an ottoman, too? lolz



so close, yet so far.... lol. 

ill put em up tonight.


----------



## Irony (May 28, 2013)

Nah its a pin cusion. A giant, gaudy, pin cusion.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

I know everybody is itching. especially t_ski, cause he didn't send me a bunch of fictitious pms full or wrong guess's.....im a terrible lier. anyway, heres a mock up of what a couple things will look like. 





whata crafty SOB, right?! jk.







 

theres still cardboard covering the fins on the radiator cause I haven't decided if im done painting them or not.... I got some pretty pearl and silver colors in the mail, so we'll see.





also, don't worry about the few loose ends there, imma tighten them up here soon. kill bodies.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2013)

Wow, that is different. Wasn't expecting that at all. Looks good though.


----------



## Irony (May 29, 2013)

I'm not sure what to think of that. When I first saw it I thought it looked bad; but its kindof a cool idea as it would look incredibly unique and maybe kindof cool with hardware installed. Also it would help alot as noise insulation/damper

Now I'm wanting to see how it turns out, subd


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2013)

It looks like the interior of a geisha house.


----------



## Hood (May 29, 2013)

ni-su taku tameni seiteki


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

yeah it even looks odd to me with out all the hardware installed, so no worries. but the image I have in my head, should turn out. plus, the flat back on the outside is just a base, so add some pearl red, plum, and magenta with a clear coat. the plastic poo on the front and top is getting worked over too, I have a great idea in mind for it. more to come, probably this weekend though, as I don't see any real milestones till then. poop.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2013)

Sub'd for something different


----------



## drdeathx (May 29, 2013)

Only problem using that expensive designer fabric(puke) is it will insulate the case being tufted(heat). Make sure you have ample fans and ventilation plus, if there is nylon in it, you may get static electricity and that may not be a good thing plus if there is foam under the tuft, that will conduct static electricity even more.


----------



## LagunaX (May 29, 2013)

I'm afraid to ask what is going on the outside of this giant jewelry box...


----------



## t_ski (May 29, 2013)

Definitely not where I thought it was going to go either.  Looks interesting.  Not sure if it will have a dust problem with the fabric, but definitely here to watch.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

well, I did only plan on using one fan per radiator, but both blowing out....

you don't really have to ask, its posted up there^

dust wont be any more of an issue than with out it.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 29, 2013)

Coffin?


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2013)

I don't know this just looks like a fire waiting to happen.. If you are only blowing air out then your water loop will turn into a boiling loop. Those rads will need cool air coming from somewhere. I would put the fans on the rads intake cool air, and let the powersupply at the bottom exhaust air in the case.


----------



## Irony (May 29, 2013)

As hot air naturally goes up its best to have hot air exhausting on top, cool air being taken in on the bottom. I have a standard HAF 932 with the regular 200mm or whatever front fan as the only intake and a 360 rad up top.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2013)

Irony said:


> As hot air naturally goes up its best to have hot air exhausting on top, cool air being taken in on the bottom. I have a standard HAF 932 with the regular 200mm or whatever front fan as the only intake and a 360 rad up top.



I agree but with it closed off the way he has it.. I would want only cool air pulling into the case through the rads and just let the powersupply exhaust the fan, but now thinking about it with the powersupply at the the bottom it will pull air in from the bottom and exhaust it out the back.. So, he can't do what I suggested.. Then he'll have to intake air from the front and exhaust it out the top. My rad is on the back pulling cool air in and exhausting out the top.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

wooooo...... theres a reason why they don't have material in cases!!

if enough static builds up it will arc! 

drdeath alreay said a vital point! thatll be like a thunder cloud in your case waiting to strike haha

Brainiac - Dangers Of Nylon - YouTube


----------



## drdeathx (May 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Coffin?



LOLOLOL







d1nky said:


> wooooo...... theres a reason why they don't have material in cases!!
> 
> if enough static builds up it will arc!
> 
> ...



If that material is quilted with the tufting I see, I would bet there is foam behind it making it more suspect to static electricity. IMO, this is a bad idea.... but on the bright side, it will be quiet


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> It looks like the interior of a geisha house.



I second that  Red geisha cushion instead of mesh looks so innovative, can't wait for your updates


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> I don't know this just looks like a fire waiting to happen.. If you are only blowing air out then your water loop will turn into a boiling loop. Those rads will need cool air coming from somewhere. I would put the fans on the rads intake cool air, and let the powersupply at the bottom exhaust air in the case.





Irony said:


> As hot air naturally goes up its best to have hot air exhausting on top, cool air being taken in on the bottom. I have a standard HAF 932 with the regular 200mm or whatever front fan as the only intake and a 360 rad up top.



I must not have made my sarcasm clear enough........

I don't want to be a dick, but if you assume I have no clue what im doing your sadly mistaken.

I don't know what picture your looking at that has anything closed off, as you put it, "the way he has it", but if your not going to look at the pictures and use any logic, or even seek any clarification from myself, you know, the guy posting it, I would suggest not posting anything at all.

as much as I appreciate the weekend warrior static charge comments, I actually don't. but again, thanks for the already foreseen insight.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wooooo...... theres a reason why they don't have material in cases!!
> 
> if enough static builds up it will arc!
> 
> ...



I wouldn't oc this too high just to keep component temps down mitigating any fire hazard and as for static wtf simple elecy principles, , that material is grounded to the case which is earthed hence any charge will dissipated and by the looks of it the other haf will be pleased.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I wouldn't oc this too high just to keep component temps down mitigating any fire hazard and as for static wtf simple elecy principles, , that material is grounded to the case which is earthed hence any charge will dissipated and by the looks of it the other haf will be pleased.


actually, the temp created from OC wont matter with the water cooling and the air flow. I have blocks for the board, cpu and gpu. but even with out the board blocks, and even if I only used 3 fans per radiator, the amount of air cycling though will be more than enough for the stock air sinks.


----------



## r9 (May 29, 2013)

It looks like coffin.


----------



## George_o/c (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't go that far to compare it to a coffin lol, it's just something different imho


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> I must not have made my sarcasm clear enough........



uh? No, you didn't.. you said, "_well, I did only plan on using one fan per radiator, but both blowing out...._" 



GuavaSauce said:


> I don't want to be a dick, but if you assume I have no clue what im doing your sadly mistaken.



I don't have to assume, because I don't know who you are or what you know how to do, but I'll give you a clue. This is a forum and people post in forums. Nothing was said out of the way too you, only suggestions. But with your response I can tell you already doubt yourself.



GuavaSauce said:


> I don't know what picture your looking at that has anything closed off, as you put it, "the way he has it", but if your not going to look at the pictures and use any logic, or even seek any clarification from myself, you know, the guy posting it, I would suggest not posting anything at all.



What pictures? really? How about the place for the exhaust fan on the back wise guy? Did you not cover that or do I need to show you in your own picture?



GuavaSauce said:


> as much as I appreciate the weekend warrior static charge comments, I actually don't. but again, thanks for the already foreseen insight.



You do know it's the middle of the week? and you are welcome! I'll be here all week and weekend, but don't touch me because you might get shocked.


----------



## McSteel (May 29, 2013)

You all do realize that the case is grounded through the PSU, right?

Sub'd, this is definitely something completely different.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

oh good, I guess after I showed you the water, I have to make you drink it too......

since youve already caught on to some some sarcasm, ill just make points here.

nothing I said or posted made any suggestion that I was asking a question or seeking advice. thus, providing ZERO grounds for doubt, as there weren't any questions asked, and my response reinforces that. so, nice try, but, not really.

I suppose I would need an exhaust fan, only, I clearly stated that there is 2 radiators. did you not read anything I posted before opening your mouth, or do I need to quote myself? wiseguy? how about I show you my own pictures, that I posted, and well see if you can determine what a radiator is, or even where I would mount them to.

further, feel free to inform me how static electricity is formed and transferred. I didn't go to college, but I do teach electric and hydraulic theory and system maintenance. hint: friction. one more hint: not present here. 

im already shocked at what muck and filth you've filled my thread with, so yeah, no need for touching. feel free so seek further assistance through pm's first.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

further, I researched the naysayers here, and found the only 2 of them have posted mods on here, and really, its either just paint or slapping a couple of pieces into a case. so unless your posting them elsewhere, I wont find your advice credible.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 29, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> oh good, I guess after I showed you the water, I have to make you drink it too......
> 
> since youve already caught on to some some sarcasm, ill just make points here.
> 
> ...



I don't need you to quote yourself, because I did and here it is again.. "well, I did only plan on using one fan per radiator, but both blowing out...." I'm not going to argue with you about it. The next flame baited post you make I'll give you an infraction. Remember this is a forum expect to have people ask you questions or test your knowledge, but don't take it so harshly. All I was looking for was a simple response not a flame baited argument.. 



GuavaSauce said:


> further, I researched the naysayers here, and found the only 2 of them have posted mods on here, and really, its either just paint or slapping a couple of pieces into a case. so unless your posting them elsewhere, I wont find your advice credible.



You should do some more research, and know that you should edit your post, and not double post.  Oh and it's, "_you're_" not "_your_".


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

Then spend some time asking a question, and ill help one plus one equal two.

Further research, however is not required.

Also, you might as well ban me and close the thread. Ignorance past explanation is not acceptable from anyone. 

So...thread closed.


----------



## d1nky (May 29, 2013)

well im probably one of the people you mention about posting a mod.

i was goin to say something earlier but your comments were already noted by someone else, this feels like another bald eagle all over again.

and whats wrong with a lil bit of paint and slapping a couple bits together?! its something other than a normal build. plus it looks better than a cushion in a case!


----------



## Kreij (May 29, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> Then spend some time asking a question, and ill help one plus one equal two.
> 
> Further research, however is not required.
> 
> ...



We decide when a thread closes.
If you no longer wish to participate in the thread then leave it. It's that simple.


----------



## GuavaSauce (May 29, 2013)

How simple is it going be, to decide if more pictures get posted? Like I said, thread closed.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 29, 2013)

For those who don't have Google, this is a coffin case mod thankyouverymuch 








One thing I have realized at TPU is that it is very easy to criticize those that do rather than to try to do it themselves and get the same treatment.


----------



## drdeathx (May 29, 2013)

I am wondering, who edited my response earlier?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 29, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> I am wondering, who edited my response earlier?



Last one to edit the post was you, not sure who edited it before.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 29, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> Then spend some time asking a question, and ill help one plus one equal two.
> 
> Further research, however is not required.
> 
> ...



Aww come on dude its different enough that people care to comment, id like t see pics and wasn't critical to you chill as probably should the overbearing mods


----------



## McSteel (May 29, 2013)

Thread killed by static? This is a new low.


----------



## t_ski (May 30, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> One thing I have realized at TPU is that it is very easy to criticize those that do rather than to try to do it themselves and get the same treatment.



I agree.  It's one thing to make your point, but another to rant on and on about what you don't agree with.  I'd be interested to see how this mod turns out, as it would be something completely unique.  And if the thing dies from static or not would be a nice piece of info to add for the naysayers.


----------



## silkstone (May 30, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> well, I did only plan on using one fan per radiator, but both blowing out....
> 
> you don't really have to ask, its posted up there^
> 
> dust wont be any more of an issue than with out it.



You're going to have negative pressure inside. Dust will build up more quickly this way if i remember rightly.

You want to use fan filters and have them pointing the other way if you want to avoid dust.

Edit - I just read the whole thread. Wow, a bit of drama!

Static electricity can be generated by more than friction btw. Think electric fields and induction like in a Wimshurst machine. Static electricity really just means built up charge, if you charge the plate of a capacitor and then remove the source of EMF then you have 'static electricity.'
I dunno whether the EF created by a computer would be enough to generate static on those cushions though.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (May 30, 2013)

I would still like to see the finished project as I think this is one cool ass mod. The anticipation of what the finished project is is killing me. What is the theme man?


----------



## de.das.dude (May 30, 2013)

wub dub sub


----------



## Mindweaver (May 30, 2013)

sneekypeet said:


> One thing I have realized at TPU is that it is very easy to criticize those that do rather than to try to do it themselves and get the same treatment.





t_ski said:


> I agree.  It's one thing to make your point, but another to rant on and on about what you don't agree with.  I'd be interested to see how this mod turns out, as it would be something completely unique.  And if the thing dies from static or not would be a nice piece of info to add for the naysayers.



I agree as well guys, and I'm not to good to say that I was wrong in saying, "_I don't know this just looks like a fire waiting to happen.._" Because I didn't wait to see it completed. I'd like to see it completed as well, because I enjoyed this guy's "_Station 6_" project log. Hell I thanked the guy on Monday when he posted this project.  I was just suggesting how I would point the fans.. Nevermind I'm not opening that can of worms..


----------



## Arjai (May 30, 2013)

Sad. Can't we all just get along? This is a new low for this place. Who killed the humor? Maybe we should sit you two down with the President, for a couple beers.

Meanwhile, bad apple ruined the pail. I, for one, wanted to see this thing completed and built. Naysayers aside, I like the out of the box- in the box crazy this guy was building. Oh well.

Maybe, next time somebody walks the other way, we can be a little more cordial?

I should just shut my mouth! Here is what this guy did for his FIRST mod! Shame we won't see this one!


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jun 3, 2013)

well, turns out im fresh out of Ahole till I can stop by supply. in the event, I may carry on.

I finished the front plastic parts, but the case paint didn't turn out the way I wanted it too so im going to shoot it black again and start over tomorrow. if I don't get it donr tomorrow evening, ill at least post the front plastic items.

kill.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jun 4, 2013)

so, as I said, the case paint that I already put down wasn't quite what I was looking for, and in order to get the color I want, I ordered some transparent base to tint with the candy red.

here are the front panel/bay bezels from the case. I only put a quick 600-1000 grit sanding on them, still need to hit them with the x,000 grits and then wash the dust off.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jun 4, 2013)

Nice so far.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jun 5, 2013)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice so far.



+1 I like the paint finish on em


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks gents, its a very simple trick, if your interested I could point you in the right direction.


----------



## George_o/c (Jun 11, 2013)

I really can't imagine how is this going to look when it's finished - we gotta wait and see! As I told you, it's something different already


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jun 11, 2013)

George, its on its way, as the transparent paint showed up today. as a heads up, my wife wants a dia del muerte style paint on the outside, so im gathering pics of the style and random faces to start the process. it wont be completely that style, im going to add my own touch to it of course, but ive got some big things planned. thanks again.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2013)

d1nky said:


> wooooo...... theres a reason why they don't have material in cases!!
> 
> if enough static builds up it will arc!
> 
> ...



Don't believe his comps going be doing any dancing do you ?.. and as you know computer cases are earthed anyways i just be a little nervous when it's 1st plugged in lol.

bugger, made me feel like running though all top gear again lol.


Nylon burns well too, i cannot see it happening but it don't mean it wont.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 11, 2013)

Them pics make me want to snuggle up inside it.


----------



## xvi (Jun 11, 2013)

(p.s. sub'd)


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 11, 2013)

sub

i love the case paint
waiting for the next...


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Jun 11, 2013)

One might be right in saying, this is for your _ snickers _ better HAF... _ lets out a roaring laugh _ Yes, quite.


----------



## George_o/c (Jul 22, 2013)

Everything's ok with the mod mate?


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 22, 2013)

yeah. actually, im about to be posting the final pictures  here soon. I know this is supposed to be a mod log, but ive been so busy lately with things (im leaving the Corps after 12 years) ive been working on moving and getting a job, and doing the case. but its turning out, and should be ready by Wednesday. (I have duty tues, so cant be then.)


----------



## Knight091 (Jul 25, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> so, as I said, the case paint that I already put down wasn't quite what I was looking for, and in order to get the color I want, I ordered some transparent base to tint with the candy red.
> 
> here are the front panel/bay bezels from the case. I only put a quick 600-1000 grit sanding on them, still need to hit them with the x,000 grits and then wash the dust off.
> 
> ...



Looks great other than the power button being the wrong way...upside down...lol..


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 25, 2013)

how come there is still dust in places? like the power and reset button edges?

you need to clean stuff with acetone/nail polish remover right before painting. make sure there arent any particles in the paint either(if u are using a bucket method).

i use 320 grit before painting.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 26, 2013)

Knight091: upside down? lol I didn't remove it so I blame CM. 

Das: what you see isn't dust, it clear coat particles from over spray hitting while spraying a different surface, I all ready hit it with 1500 grit, no worries.

One update though, the radiator I picked up is actually leaking in 2 places, (water tested last night) so I ordered a new one and should be here soon. I did find the two holes, and im going to patch them up, but i suppose that's what i get for buying used.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 26, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> Thanks gents, its a very simple trick, if your interested I could point you in the right direction.



That would be cool man if you could. I am actually planning a custom build now and may give that painting trick a go.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 26, 2013)

great so far and also : until finished you cant say: "no it wont work!" soooo WAIT'N SEE FOLKS

sub'd


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 27, 2013)

Mad Shot- the trick is called "marble effect" or wrinkle effect". the idea is to use colors that either match you base, or use all contrasting for a bolder look. for mine, I use a black base, metallic aluminum for the marble, and candy red for the top. (candy, or any other transparent is required for the top). so, I applied the base coat (black), then used a crumpled up plastic grocery bag by spraying the paint on the bag and dabbing it on the surface. you could also surran wrap by spraying the surface then putting the wrap over it before it dries, pulling up some of the paint. (wrap wasn't working for me cause the pores in the base). then let it dry and apply the transparent coat, dry, clear coat. note: the look wont be fully there till the clear is on. I watched a couple youtube videos on it, just type in the " **** effect" and youll see it. let me know if I can be of any more assistance.

Greiver, thank you for your support. +1

with my new radiator on the way, I want to try something I haven't used before to fix the old one. it was a knead-able type putty. long story short, I raged and went all Marine on the radiator. now, it CANT be fixed.


----------



## manofthem (Jul 27, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> Mad Shot- the trick is called "marble effect" or wrinkle effect". the idea is to use colors that either match you base, or use all contrasting for a bolder look. for mine, I use a black base, metallic aluminum for the marble, and candy red for the top. (candy, or any other transparent is required for the top). so, I applied the base coat (black), then used a crumpled up plastic grocery bag by spraying the paint on the bag and dabbing it on the surface. you could also surran wrap by spraying the surface then putting the wrap over it before it dries, pulling up some of the paint. (wrap wasn't working for me cause the pores in the base). then let it dry and apply the transparent coat, dry, clear coat. note: the look wont be fully there till the clear is on. I watched a couple youtube videos on it, just type in the " **** effect" and youll see it. let me know if I can be of any more assistance.
> 
> Greiver, thank you for your support. +1
> 
> with my new radiator on the way, I want to try something I haven't used before to fix the old one. it was a knead-able type putty. long story short, I raged and went all Marine on the radiator. now, it CANT be fixed.



Sounds kind of like faux finishing in a house, which I tried once but did it wrong lol. Good info, thanks! 

Anyway, build looks good and looking forward to more.


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 27, 2013)

I don't care what anyone says, this is frigging awesome!!!! So different than all other mods. 

Awesome mod Guava!! Looking forward to the finish of this one..........Of course I don't want to show the wife or she will bug the hell out of me to do a similar mod LOLOLOL


----------



## n3rdf1ght3r (Jul 27, 2013)

Knight091 said:


> Looks great other than the power button being the wrong way...upside down...lol..



It just looks upside down in the picture. The power button is on the top of the case, so when you look at it from the front it would be right side up.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 27, 2013)

Stinger, I appreciate it. also, odd thing is, I pushed my wife to let me chop her stuff up. I had to use my persuasive powers of glitter and girly stuff to get the ok! I just want to tinker lol.

Nerd, yeah I imagine theres some photo trickery at work here, as I didn't take the switches out, I just taped over them.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank-you GuavaSauce, I will be looking at some vids and trying this out. Hopefully I can get a similar look but with some different colors.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 27, 2013)

I hope this works cause it looks sick..

I also hope it explodes in an electric fireball of doom.. cause that'd be awesome


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 27, 2013)

Mad, look into using pearls or metallic pearls for the wrinkle. I used some plum and 2 shades of red under the candy before, and it really pops the colors.

Shibdib, like you, I too enjoy a good senseless burning from time to time!


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 27, 2013)

Also, ups says the new rad will be here Monday.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 28, 2013)

so, I have been very bad about photo updates and doing an actual "log" for this. but, heres a quick thing ive been doing tonight while I wait on the new radiator....and cause my house is pretty empty, save the things we didn't want the movers to take. 

I had lace left over so I decided to put it to use. I think it looks pretty sweet too. got a few more hoses to do.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 28, 2013)

it does look sweet. maaaaaaaaaaaaaaD


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 28, 2013)

I got em all done, now just waiting......


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jul 28, 2013)

GuavaSauce said:


> so, I have been very bad about photo updates and doing an actual "log" for this. but, heres a quick thing ive been doing tonight while I wait on the new radiator....and cause my house is pretty empty, save the things we didn't want the movers to take.
> 
> I had lace left over so I decided to put it to use. I think it looks pretty sweet too. got a few more hoses to do.
> 
> [url]http://i1143.photobucket.com/albums/n632/GuavaSauce/pc%20poo-ery/newmod/0_zps94088e22.jpg[/URL]



wow ...


----------



## GuavaSauce (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks again Greiver! 

I got bored again and mounted a little typhoon lcd to one of the bay face covers. Should be legit, but we'll see.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 1, 2013)

Hey all, a little about current events:

Got the new radiator, all is well with it. But, I had to ditch the maximus v gene and go with the msi I had, as the gene is dead. It's a 3x rma, and bout to be 4th. The movers shipped my excess pc stuff so ill have to wait till I pick up my goods to rma it. It lights up, but won't turn on, so needless to say, after the rma and when I get a actually working board, ill be done with asus products. 

Should call the mod "headache machine".

But, got the fan controller working off the CPU pwm header, the lcd design is working for temps and load, and oc'd the 3570k to 4.8 @ 1.3v. (67c max during stress). The 7970 I have isn't a real clocker, but ill see what can be done with it. 

Looking to take pics today when I get home.

Also, I'm officially on terminal leave (12yrs USMC) and stoked about my new job in phoenix. Yay me..... I guess.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 2, 2013)

here we go,

















the glare completely sucks! BAD! tomorrow im going to use more natural light so the tones even out and I can get better close ups. I took these cause I really wanted to post, but ah.....

MSI Mpower Z77
Intel i5 3570k @ 4.8ghz / EK Supreme hf
GSkill 2x4gb @ 2133mhz
XFX 7970 / Swiftech Komodo
Creative SB Titanium 
2x Vertex 3 120gb raid 0 / pci bracket mount
2x Swiftech mcr 320 / 12 yate loon hi speeds (PWM controlled)
2x mcp 350 w/ XSPC tops
GX Typhoon Bay LCD
Corsair AX750

I don't think im forgetting anything......

lace on the front black mesh areas and tubing.
red rhinestones capped into the heads of the screws
painted, padded, cut and windowed.


----------



## McSteel (Aug 2, 2013)

That actually turned out even better than I expected.

10/10, no question about it. Well done, Sir.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 2, 2013)

McSteel, I really appreciate it! thanks!


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 2, 2013)

well from me is a 20/10 10 for result and a extra 10 for originality cheers!


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 2, 2013)

Damn! That's gorgeous!
Hope she likes it as much as we do


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks Greiver and Murderer!

and yes, she digs it


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Aug 3, 2013)

That looks great man. And to think, I though it was going to look like a cheap Geisha house, this turned out awesome.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks mad shot. Although, you say "cheap geisha house" like they are bad lol. Jk.


----------



## GuavaSauce (Dec 22, 2013)

Little update here:

It's still running strong. And while I think its better than the station 6 mod, I guess CPU magazine doesn't..... Anyway, I need to post some pics to the mod gallery now that I'm moved and settled in.


----------

